# need help about Doing M.S in U.S



## dashang (Jul 20, 2011)

i m in final year of Degree in IT and i am thinking to do M.S in Computer Science in U.S.
    So, will it be good to study M.S. from U.S ? And i m from Middle class and i have heard that it would require 20 lakhs minimum (all expenses). Will it be recovered after Doing M.S. from U.S.?

 And wat will be salary?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 21, 2011)

Salary depends from place to place, branch to branch and knowledge. Look for super-specialization/expertise.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ That basically means stick to india.


----------



## dipsy (Aug 14, 2011)

@dashang

To do MS u need to give gre, and the university u will get depends highly on how much u score in it. Some of the universities give scholarships fr high scorers, and   m not sure if it is true for all univs or not, bt some take students as teaching assistants. if u gt selected to become a TA, not only is your tuition fee wavied but they will also give u stipend.

check out Edulix - Premier Site for Scholars - 'Education Crowd-Sourced'
It is a forum for all MS aspirants and a one stop solution for all your queries.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in pre-final and I'm also preparing for the GRE. You need to have an exceptional score to get Scholarships in Top Ranked Universities. You may sacrifice University ranking and go for lower ranked University with Scholarship. But bear in mind the living expenses are still to be paid even if you get full tution waiver.
as Dashang suggested students are often taken as Teaching assistants. Here you get fee waiver + stipend. That way you can minimize cost.


----------



## komalpateledu (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want to study in United States, you can apply to scholarships for study abroad. There are also financial institution who offer education loans try any of those. Getting appropriate job and salary after completion of course depends on your capability.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 29, 2011)

You can apply for teaching/research assistantships once you are admitted there. They also have programs where you work like 3-4 hours every day and get full waiver on tuition fee, etc.

Advice: MS/M.Tech is not required for any kind of job in India. It doesn't give a significant boost either compared to just working your ass off for 2 years. Do it only if you have serious ambitions of high class research, or if you are confident enough with your skills and English proficiency that a foreign company/MNC will pick you up after doing your MS/M.Tech.



tkin said:


> ^^ That basically means stick to india.



Not really. In India, you will find that in a lot of places M.Tech graduates actually get lower packages than a good B.Tech graduate.

For industry, degrees don't matter much. For research, they do, but you're not going to get paid very high amounts compared to industry if you're doing research (and this is true all over the world).


----------

